# My puppy thinks I'm a toy...help!



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, I know he's a puppy and a good one at that, but....exactly what do I do when he continues to play bite me. When I correct him he just thinks I'm playing and does this growl/play/bark towards me. I know he's trying to show his dominance and he's playing, but exactly what do I do? I'm not kidding, I mean "exactly" step by step someone tell me what I should be doing. I've been grabbing his collar and firmly telling him "no" in a deep voice, but he thinks it's a game. I have removed myself from his area of play, but that doesn't seem to bother him. He's only like this a few times a day, but when he is "look out" he's got that crazed puppy look. When I can I will take him out and give him exercise, but when he does it and I can't what steps do I do to teach him that he can't do that. It hurts!! Thanks for all help.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your pup? i doubt he's being dominate.
puppies nip and nip and nip more when we try
to stop it.

i use to hold my pup by some neck fur
and say "no biting". then i would place
my hand near his mouth. if he nipped
again i would hold tthe neck fur and say
"no biting" again. if he didn't nip i would 
praise him and pet him.

i don't think my method worked because
he still nipped. i might have curbed it
a little, very little.

my dog is 3 years old now. the other
day he laying on the bed with us.
i was massaging him and my GF at the same time.
our dog was laying on his back making
some happy growl, whine, high pitched,
low pitch sounds. he grabbed/nipped
my hand.

i got out of the shower oneday and
was walking down the hallway naked.
he almost nipped me there.

keep working on the nipping. your
boy will grow out of it.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Step one.... make a mental note of when he seems to get these crazy spells. 
Step two.... Arm yourself... with a stuffed toy or a fleecy rope.
Step three... when said carpet shark attacks take toy and insert into monsters mouth.
Step 4.... commence in a friendly game of tug for approx 5-10 minutes 
Step 5.... Puppy is drained of energy and can now be put down for a nap before becoming cranky.
Step 6.... Take puppy out on leash for a potty break.
Step 7.... Place pup in crate with a kong with some peanut butter and leave him to nap for about an hour. 

When you think about the times that he gets out of hand, could he be getting tired around those times? If so then you should catch him before he gets exhausted and cranky and put him into his crate for a nap.


On the other hand, if he is doing this around the same time of day, use that to you advantage (assuming he isn't tired/cranky) and set up a daily game of tug a little before that time. Or a game of fetch. Or a quick "tracking" session.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

they don't understand words yet...so a loud EHEH and stop playing...also of course redirecting the mouth onto a toy...go to the sticky titled TEACHING BITE INHIBITION.....and a lot of really good information on biting, teething and mouthing in the puppy forums....

How old is your puppy? Giving lots of bones and things to chew one? Is he getting PLENTY of exercise???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

^^^^What Kira said! :thumbup:

No way is he being dominant, he's just playing, in the way that puppies play. With Halo, she would get so over the top wound up in the evening that there was just nothing that could be done with her, so I'd put her in a little timeout in her crate to cool her jets. It always worked - she calmed down and my sanity was saved! Bully sticks help too....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Grissom, I have been in tears twice in the last two weeks, and increasing his exercise and raw frozen bones have really helped...I mean really get him exercising...I have increased Jakes' exercise by 100% and it has made a difference it MY ability to train him and get through this tough period of puppyhood.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Kira and Debbie pretty much cover it. 

But I just want to say there is no way the pup is trying to show dominance. You show take it as a good sign that he wants to play with you!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Our Max is just almost 14 weeks and we've been struggling with the same issue since we got him at 8 weeks. He has made very good progress, but like yours, he does still a couple of times a day, get that "crazed puppy" look and doesn't seem to be able to control himself. 

I've raised several large breed dogs over the years (Rhodesian Ridgebacks) and they were pretty much the same. It really comes down to you hanging in there and being consistent and PATIENT. Some pups just take a little longer than others. 

Have you tried using the high-pitched yelping sound, like another puppy would do if it got bit? That often works somewhat well. Try that and immediately do the ignore thing so that he knows that he hurt you and that it caused the fun to end. In order for that connection to be made, you must quickly do both the yelp and then the ignore. I use that and also the firm low voiced "no" at times. Again, the real key is to keep doing whatever seems to work best and have patience. They generally do eventually grow out of that phase.

One last thing that helps a lot is to make sure that he gets some good rough play time with other dogs. Puppies learn the basic rules of biting from their litter mates through rough housing and the feedback from the siblings... like "yelp" when it's too much. Think of having your pup playing with other dogs as "continuing education". Also, by getting those biting impulses out on other dogs, it can save you from having to be on the receiving end so much.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for being so long winded. I forgot to add a today anecdote... We went to the dog park early this morning and Max played hard with several dogs for at least an hour and a half non stop. He's been an absolute sweetie all day.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> Step one.... make a mental note of when he seems to get these crazy spells.
> Step two.... Arm yourself... with a stuffed toy or a fleecy rope.
> Step three... when said carpet shark attacks take toy and insert into monsters mouth.
> Step 4.... commence in a friendly game of tug for approx 5-10 minutes
> ...


Great advice here. I also do the tug of war thing. I place the knotted rope in his mouth as a substitute for my hands and we get it all out on the rope. The only other thing I would add is, try not to let him win that game very often. Easy to do, just make sure you take it away at the end, not him.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

Need advice to stop puppy biting! - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Lots of good info. Rambo has not been niping as much. I got him bullysticks to chew on and made him a flirtstick to help with his prey drive. What I found with him was that he seemed to nip when he got excited so as soon as I saw him get in that mood I would walk out or ignore him till he calmed down.


----------



## Grissom (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all so very much! You made me feel a lot better and not alone! Since it's just Grissom and mom it's so nice to have all of you to get support from. Grissom is 14 weeks old and is such a good puppy, and I thank you all for your suggestions, support and funny stories!

P.S. I haven't been to the mall in months since I can't seem to find either the time or money because I spend almost all spare time at PetSmart or other dog stores. Grissom is a KING! He's got the flirt pole, the bully stickes, the knuckle bones, the dog treats, the toys, etc. etc. etc. LOL Momma hasn't had a new pair of shoes since she brought baby home!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!!!!! Jake is 16 weeks....they are so hard...I can't wear shorts (its hot here) the bruises on my legs! LOL


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND!!!!!! Jake is 16 weeks....they are so hard...I can't wear shorts (its hot here) the bruises on my legs! LOL


Hey, just two things, since I feel like Max and Jake have a cosmic connection... silly, really. 

My fiance' Sarah and I took Max to a "Bark in the Park" event sponsored by some Vets and our city. While Sarah was getting ready, she decided to wear shorts, but she was freaking out about the scratches and marks! I told her to not worry about it... it's a dog lovers event!!! Everybody will know why she has the marks. She decided to go for it. Of course, nobody said anything and I doubt anyone even thought twice.

I know from the posts that you spend tons of time with Jake and give him plenty of exercise! That's awesome. Do you make sure he gets lots of interaction with other dogs? It's really important and you probably know that, so I apologize in advance for asking (if I missed something), it's just that it really reinforces their bite inhibition.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually NO....so we are going to work w/ a private trainer about 45 min from here with just that....he sees and interacts at puppy class BUT he doesn't do well. I want him to understand how to talk and get along around other dogs....he wants to play tooooo much! The private sessions will first be myself/trainer, Jake and one dog for 3 hours, then eval and go from there....He goes everywhere with me BUT I am overly picky what dogs he gets a 3 second sniff with....I have no desire for him to be a dog park dog, my goal is little or no "reaction" to other dogs when he is grown. I want him to be indifferent... It's funny you should ask that....I just found this specialist that LOVES gsd's and has one herself. My other trainer recommended Doggie Daycare or something of the like. Jake has no boundaries when he plays and approaches other dogs and that could be dangerous for him...so a professional controlled environment is best.... Should prove interesting! Story about legs is funny, just got a pedicure yesterday and nearly DIED....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Actually NO....so we are going to work w/ a private trainer about 45 min from here with just that....he sees and interacts at puppy class BUT he doesn't do well. I want him to understand how to talk and get along around other dogs....he wants to play tooooo much! The private sessions will first be myself/trainer, Jake and one dog for 3 hours, then eval and go from there....He goes everywhere with me BUT I am overly picky what dogs he gets a 3 second sniff with....I have no desire for him to be a dog park dog, my goal is little or no "reaction" to other dogs when he is grown. I want him to be indifferent... It's funny you should ask that....I just found this specialist that LOVES gsd's and has one herself. My other trainer recommended Doggie Daycare or something of the like. Jake has no boundaries when he plays and approaches other dogs and that could be dangerous for him...so a professional controlled environment is best.... Should prove interesting! Story about legs is funny, just got a pedicure yesterday and nearly DIED....


I hate to say it, but by having no desire for him to be at a dog park you are creating exactly what you don't want. Tough love here, but he absolutely NEEDS to interact with other dogs AND be sniffed by them, sniff them himself AND he needs to be corrected by THEM if he acts in the wrong way with them!! Very very important! Please let him be a dog with lots of other dogs. One dog on one with a trainer present teaches nothing about dog socialization to Jake, trust me.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't let other dogs bully him, fine line between play and bully's. If he is submissive to them fine, but don't let other dogs run all over him, he needs to be confident.
Same goes the other way, don't allow him to be a bully~ a well mannered pup goes much farther in life!
I think a controlled environment is _much_ better than a dog park where you have no clue to the other dogs temperaments. Even if it is one on one, better than strange dogs approaching for a free for all.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Don't let other dogs bully him, fine line between play and bully's. If he is submissive to them fine, but don't let other dogs run all over him, he needs to be confident.
> Same goes the other way, don't allow him to be a bully~ a well mannered pup goes much farther in life!
> I think a controlled environment is _much_ better than a dog park where you have no clue to the other dogs temperaments. Even if it is one on one, better than strange dogs approaching for a free for all.


There is some truth to what you say, but some of the gray area of "bully" vs. learning to get along and pecking order can only be learned by being immersed in a group situation. I cannot emphasize that enough! An occaisional or even regular one on one is not socialization. Jake will always have trouble with other dogs unless his owner drops her fear and snobbery about dogs in groups. Mark my words and remember, when he's an impossibly problematic adult with other dogs


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

By the way, we all want no reaction to other dogs. That is a separate exercise. The play is off leash play and VERY healthy. On leash, Jake should only pay attention to you, be it cars, children, construction machines, adults or other dogs. Has nothing at all to do with proper manners learned the hard way, with plenty of other dogs around in a dog park setting, I swear!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I guess it boils down to temperament, my females, Kacie and Onyx would not do well in a dog park situation no matter what. They were/are socialized, but not in that type situation. A dog can come to my house and they usually will accept it depending on the dogs temperament.

Karlo has never been to a dog park and has no reaction to other dogs whatsoever. 
You can socialize the pup, have a bad experience and the pup will have to get over it( or sometimes the pup won't get over it) or never socialize the pup and have the pup always be easygoing. 
If the dog is already showing reactive behavior, I'd opt for the trainer and one one one type interaction.
As far as off leash/on leash, my dogs should be attentive to me off leash and have recall, that is when it is most important. You can give them the free or release command, but they need to know, just because they are not on leash, they have to still come when called.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I guess it boils down to temperament, my females, Kacie and Onyx would not do well in a dog park situation no matter what. They were/are socialized, but not in that type situation. A dog can come to my house and they usually will accept it depending on the dogs temperament.
> 
> Karlo has never been to a dog park and has no reaction to other dogs whatsoever.
> You can socialize the pup, have a bad experience and the pup will have to get over it( or sometimes the pup won't get over it) or never socialize the pup and have the pup always be easygoing.
> ...


All true and certainly the prerogative of the owner. Sorry I got involved. For me, it's a joy to see them have fun on just dog terms. The dogs I've trained knew the difference between a free for all great time at a dog "party" vs. when they were with me, on or off leash. It's completely personal and I shouldn't have projected.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Project project!!! :thumbup: Our opinions is what makes this board what it is!
Everyone's personal experiences help the ones who are learning to get it right. If we all share our knowledge, it may help others from making mistakes that we've already made.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Project project!!! :thumbup: Our opinions is what makes this board what it is!
> *Everyone's personal experiences help the ones who are learning to get it right. If we all share our knowledge, it may help others from making mistakes that we've already made*.


 
Hear hear! We aren't supposed to all agree (except I'm always right :wild listening and learning from ALL of us and then using what's best in our specific situation is what is ideal!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Give him a firm "no" and just leave. Its telling him that this behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I have chosen to do this the first interaction w/ as many dogs as the trainer sees fit after evaluation...this is her specialty not mine. We go tomorrow for 3 hours. Based on this her experience in the field for 20 years AND owns a GSD I will let her lead...I look forward to having a tired happy puppy in the afternoon.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Well I have chosen to do this the first interaction w/ as many dogs as the trainer sees fit after evaluation...this is her specialty not mine. We go tomorrow for 3 hours. Based on this her experience in the field for 20 years AND owns a GSD I will let her lead...I look forward to having a tired happy puppy in the afternoon.


That's great news!! I know you'll be amazed at the difference in how Jake acts. I also hope his tummy has settled down. Don't be surprised though if it only lasts several hours, they have loads of energy! Keep repeating.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Tummy is improved some.......played all day in a kiddie pool....he is EXHAUSTED!!! AND YES it was fresh water! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Tummy is improved some.......played all day in a kiddie pool....he is EXHAUSTED!!! AND YES it was fresh water! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL... hey, I'm not gonna gripe at anybody about water! I'm evidently one of the few (I think you're included) who think that dogs sneak a drink of anything they are swimming in. Silly me.


----------



## liliafavor (Jun 22, 2010)

I want that i am playing with my puppy. i am so happy.If we all share our knowledge, it may help others.I think It's really funny. you should ask that....I just found this specialist that LOVES.


----------

